# Jerusalem Blade's textual posts updated June 2022



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 8, 2022)

Jerusalem Blade's textual posts (a partial compilation) updated June 2022


Jerusalem Blade's textual posts (a partial compilation) updated June 2022 
(7865 Views on the old blog)

[I am reposting this now as changes in our website settings and operating systems have made “dead” a lot of earlier links referring folks to informative and scholarly posts and threads, and I was asked recently if I would fix this.]

Also, at age 80 now in June of 2022, I realize I am nearing the end of my course, and wanted to preserve writings of mine on textual matters, as I have not written on this topic in book form, but only here in PuritanBoard discussions – since 2006.

I’ve been looking for and collecting these for a while, and am posting them as I said I would, for the benefit of those who would like to see a mostly irenic and scholarly presentation of the TR / AV position. I say “mostly irenic” as in some of my earlier postings I was less irenic than now. Irenic does not mean I am softening my position, but rather softening my heart toward dear brothers and sisters who differ with me in textual matters. Hanging out with IFB folks for a while before coming here to PB in 2006, I appreciated their bare-knuckled approach to the matter. But here I came into contact with scholarly and godly opponents who protested my approach, as it was their conviction – based upon conscience and scholarship – that they did possess a “legitimate” Bible in the CT versions. I myself agree with them and address this in the “adequate vs. minute preservation” discussions.

My mature (& present) attitude can be found in the OP of the “Responding to James White of AOMIN” thread. There is coming a time when all sectors of the true church will be afflicted and persecuted, even in the U.S., and we shall need that cement which holds the house of living stones firm and steady while in tribulation: that cement is genuine friendship in the Spirit of Christ. While the foundation is Christ in Scripture, and the pillars are sound doctrine in godly churches, friendship in Christ holds it all together – holds us all together.

Bitter souls (whatever side they are on) who indulge in stereotyping, inflammatory slanderous remarks, holding opponents in contempt, not only violate the grace our Lord commands us to show one another (as He sustains us by His undeserved grace), they reveal dire illness of the soul, channeling an infernal root of bitterness that indeed defiles many. Some boards allow such; this board now does not allow it. I regret having spoken harshly in the past, so if you see words that are not irenic in much earlier posts (I have been on PB since 2006) please forgive me – I cannot edit and change early posts.

If we ever find ourselves hidden in a house together, with evil posses outside hunting for us, I want to be known as a friend among friends, all of us in the presence of our mighty Captain, and not as a flaming-tongued disturber of the peace.

In our Lord’s name,

Steve

Jerusalem Blade’s posts: [click on spoiler to see]




Spoiler



What do you think of the NKJV? [March-April 2022]
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-do-you-think-of-the-NKJV.108293/page-5#post-1307339
Only two posts in this long thread, just to defend the AV’s reading of “righteousness of the saints” in Revelation 19:8.

____


Traditional Text Interaction between Christian McSchaffrey, Brett Mahlen, and James White [March 2022] 





Traditional Text Interaction between Christian McSchaffrey, Brett Mahlen, and James White


Recently, the podcast coming out of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary put out an interview with Christian McShaffrey and Brett Mahlen discussing their work and thought when it comes to textual criticism. They are both advocates of what is commonly called the "traditional text...




www.puritanboard.com





18 posts of mine altogether, a lot on presuppositions in my (and others’) views of providential preservation. Starting on post #45.

In post 137 (and following), a defense of 1 John 5:7, apart from the Greek.

____


Slightly Imperfect Bibles? [Oct-Dec 2021]





Slightly Imperfect Bibles?


Slightly Imperfect Bibles? I recently received a catalogue from a book distributor that included a discount section titled “slightly imperfect” and, yes, there were several Bibles listed. Obviously, the phrase “slightly imperfect” was intended a reference to cosmetic defects, but it got me...




www.puritanboard.com





21 posts of mine here, starting with this basic overview at post #28. The thread then explores the “very nuanced topic with fine distinctions” of what “kept pure in all ages” means, and our differing views, all in an irenic discussion – rare for this topic!

____


Bible Translation Sales Rankings (June, 2021) [Aug 2021]





Bible Translation Sales Rankings (June, 2021)


Per the Evangelical Christian Publishers Association, here are the top ten sales rankings for Bible translations, as of June, 2021. The number in parentheses is that translation's ranking ten years ago (2011). 1. NIV (1) 2. KJV (2) 3. NLT (4) 4. ESV (5) 5. NKJV (3) 6. CSB (6) 7. Reina...




www.puritanboard.com





A defense of my statement in post #97, “now in 2021, that it appears Rome's assault against the Protestant Reformation's Sola Scriptura was successful, seeing as the variants they introduced – and continue to introduce – have taken the field. In the minds of so many – Presbyterian and Reformed included – the authority of a preserved and intact word of the LORD, is a myth (or wishful thinking) of the past.”

____


Psalm 22:16 - Corruption of the Massoretic Text? [Aug 2021]





Psalm 22:16 - Corruption of the Massoretic Text?


KJV For dogs have compassed me: the assembly of the wicked have inclosed me: they pierced my hands and my feet. ESV For dogs encompass me; a company of evildoers encircles me; they have pierced my hands and feet— (compare NKJV, NIV, NASB, CSB, most others) This is the common translation into...




www.puritanboard.com





Two posts of mine in this short thread.

____


Jehovah or Yehovah vs. Yahweh [Dec 2020]





Jehovah or Yehovah vs. Yahweh


Jehovah or Yehovah vs. Yahweh One of the wonderful things about our confessions is that we may take refuge in them in matters of controversy, and though we may be assailed for our views on certain topics – here I am referring to textual matters – if the confessions support us detractors will be...




www.puritanboard.com





Extended discussion, initially based on the Reformed Confessions (and later, metric psalms) use of the name Jehovah. A visiting pastor from the UK, Douglas Somerset, defended it with the Hebrew. 

____


Richard Muller's PRRD as a defense for TR-Onlyism [2020]





Richard Muller's PRRD as a defense for TR-Onlyism


I've noticed an increased referencing of volume 2 of Muller's PRRD as an appeal and support of TR-Onlyism as the historical position of the Reformers. While that statement on it's face is obviously true based upon when the Reformer's were alive in the context of available Bible translations and...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Theological Idioms in the Bible [April 2020]





Theological Idioms in the Bible


One thing that has puzzled me as someone who did not grow up on the KJV but uses it now are idioms which appear to be more theological in meaning than the text that they translate. Here are some examples that appear in several places in the KJV (each time the first quote is from the KJV) "God...




www.puritanboard.com





Is “God forbid” an erroneous translation? Proof it is not! (See my posts #13 & #22)

Interesting related site: http://www.kjvtoday.com/home/god-forbid-or-may-it-not-be-in-romans-34-et-al

____


Verses that prove providential preservation of TR tradition? [2019]





Verses that prove providential preservation of TR tradition?


KJV-only advocates tell me that God providentially preserved the TR manuscript tradition. What verses in the Bible speak about God's preserving a specific textual tradition?




www.puritanboard.com





I didn’t enter the discussion until post #125; but then 25 posts altogether in this long thread.

Regarding the phrase “the phrase in the WCF at 1.8, “ ‘kept pure in all ages’ ”, see post #161

____


MT, LXX and Dead Sea Scrolls [2019]





MT, LXX and Dead Sea Scrolls


Someone posted in another thread to say that we do not need the LXX or the Dead Sea Scrolls to "correct" the MT. Why not? Why should the MT be assumed to be the only correct version? After all, it is certainly not the original. The question might be simple, or maybe the answer is obvious. My...




www.puritanboard.com





Two posts of mine here, starting in #67

____


The Flood, 3000 BC or before. [2019]





The Flood, 3000 BC or before.


This is a fascinating website here: Ancient Patriarchs: https://ancientpatriarchs.wordpress.com/2018/02/27/wow/ In the youtube video it speaks of the preference of the LXX over the Masoretic for the geneologies in Genesis. It makes more sense. I am a Young Earth Creationist but have always...




www.puritanboard.com





Weird stuff. Four posts of mine, starting in #38.

____


Review of Burgon’s Revision Revised [2018]





Review of Burgon's Revision Revised


While there is little doubt that Dean John William Burgon was one of the most learned, meticulous, and pious textual critics of all time, the thesis of this review is that Burgon's arguments in Revision Revised, while strong in some areas, are weak in others, and even illogical. Burgon's own...




www.puritanboard.com





Defending Burgon’s work, and then some (28 posts of mine all told)
____

Recommendations to Understand the KJV love. [2018]
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/recommendations-to-understand-the-KJV-love.94678/
Plus a defense of Revelation 22:19’s “book of life” in post 26 (apart from Holland’s) – 7 posts of mine
____

So many KJV Arguments [2018]
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/so-many-KJV-arguments.94744/
General discussion of the AV and textual criticism – 14 posts of mine

Rome’s hand against Sola Scriptura today : post 10

____


Ecclesiastical Text — Response to James White [August 2015]
https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/ecclesiastical-text-—-response-to-james-white.87309/

A Majority Text pastor interacting with James White on a Youtube video, and I—starting in posts #45 & 46—also interacting with some of James' statements concerning the AV / TR, continuing the responses in posts #76 and down. James had said, “[Rev 16:5, Luke 2:22], Eph 1:18, Eph 3:9, 2 Tim 2:19. These are places the TR reading is basically indefensible.” So I defend them. Starting in post #45 https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/ecclesiastical-text-—-response-to-james-white.87309/page-2#post-1082566

Also 1 John 5:7: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...onse-to-james-white.87309/page-4#post-1084315 

____


Answering Alan Kurschner of aomin thread [Sept 2007]





Answering Alan Kurschner of aomin


Alan Kurschner of James White’s Alpha Omega Ministries (aomin) posted an article at their site titled, “8 Reasons Why It Is Fallacious for KJVO Advocates to Invoke the Majority Rule” It begins thus: Very often you will hear a King James Version Only advocate claim that since the majority...




www.puritanboard.com





Hort on early Byz majority: Post # 9 

Borland essay, post 13, and esp post 19; Lake, allegation Alexandrian text majority examined: see post 23 and elsewhere

W&H text not the same as CT/ET per White: post 10

____


Responding to James White of AOMIN thread [Feb 2009]





Responding to James White of AOMIN


I’ve decided to – as briefly as possible – come out of retirement from being highly active on Puritanboard so as to respond to James White’s “invitation” on the AOMIN blog, and also to things he said on the DL while talking with Rob Wieland. Due to my need to give adequate time preparing a...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Johannine Comma thread [Sept 2008]





Johannine Comma


1 John 5:7 For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. Is the Johannine Comma part of the New Testament?




www.puritanboard.com





Nolan on : post 35 
Minute vs. adequate preservation : post 64 

Pickering on the early history of the text : post 65 

Holland on : post 68 

____


Skepticism and doubt toward the Bible thread [Aug 2009]





Skepticism and doubt toward the Bible


I have seen it said here at PB recently that “99%” of orthodox Biblical scholars from properly accredited universities or colleges favor the CT or eclectic-type Greek texts (or, to put it negatively, texts which are not TR), and that may be the case, though I think the stat quoted is arbitrary...




www.puritanboard.com





An expose – and defence – of the failure of textual criticism

____


Verse differences [Sept 2014]

(25 posts of mine in thread, starting in post #7); partly on Erasmus and his place in the process of preservation, partly on his spiritual status, then further on who is faithful to the Reformation in their views? Free-wheeling.

____


How did the Bible come to be? [March 2014]





How did the Bible come to be?


I talked to a young friend of mine yesterday, who is not a Christian, and she said that she was interested in how the Bible came to be. I think she means the manuscripts and the history behind it. Can anyone recommend a book on this topic. I have the New Evidence that Demands a Verdict but I...




www.puritanboard.com





A simple, basic explanation, starting in post 5.

____


Letis on Inerrancy, and Warfield [Dec 2013]





Letis on Inerrancy, and Warfield


I did an inordinate amount of reading this week. As posted in another thread I was trying to find out more about Letis' position and was excited to find a lengthy interaction between him and Dr James White. Unfortunately it is not Letis at his best and he repeatedly demeaned Dr White, refrained...




www.puritanboard.com





Dr. Theodore Letis' essay, "B.B. Warfield, Common-Sense Philosophy and Biblical Criticism" (on Scribd). [The essays of Letis I post on Scribd I have done with the publisher’s permission, or recommendation.]








Dr. Theodore Letis' Essay, "B.B. Warfield, Common-Sense Philosophy and Biblical Criticism" | PDF | Biblical Inerrancy | New Testament


This essay is from Ted Letis' book, *The Ecclesiastical Text: Text Criticism, Biblical Authority, and the Popular Mind*, and describes the change in text critical thinking effected by Dr. Warfield, particularly in the Presbyterian and Reformed churches, and, alas, not for the better.




www.scribd.com





____


Theodore Beza as Text Critic, by Ted Letis

Two scanned essays (on Scribd): Dr. Ted Letis, “Theodore Beza as Text Critic: A View Into the Sixteenth Century Approach to New Testament Text Criticism”, from Letis’ book, The Majority Text: Essays and Reviews in the Continuing Debate

and, (almost entire) "Theodore P. Letis on John Owen Versus Brian Walton: A Reformed Response to the Birth of Text Criticism"

____


By Dr. / Rev. Paul Ferguson: The historic views of the Church concerning Preservation, Paul F.doc 
[post 93 with download link] https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-vs-NKJV.81000/page-4#post-1021126

____

This KJVO article has ruined the ESV for me :-( thread





This KJVO article has ruined the ESV for me :-(


I grew up with and love the KJV but I'm not an onliest. I read the NKJV, NASB, RSV and the ESV. I had begun to like the flow of the ESV and was picking it up more and more. Then I read this article here on a KJVO site. At least the verses in question are included in brackets in my NASB and NKJV...




www.puritanboard.com





7 posts in this thread starting here: post 72

____


LXX Discussion thread [2009]





LXX Discussion


This is to open a thread to discuss issues pertaining to the Septuagint / LXX, among which would be Karen Jobes' and Moisés Silva's, Introduction to the Septuagint (Baker, 2000). As I began working my way through the book I realized that, apart from some new data (including mss), things...




www.puritanboard.com





Many issues concerning the Septuagint.

____


Do NT authors quote the LXX? thread [2009]





Do NT authors quote the LXX?


OK, so I've been trying to go through the King James Only controversy systematically. Partly to help me understand the subject matter myself. The first point was addressed here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f63/lxx-discussion-54112/ where I think most people following the discussion are...




www.puritanboard.com





Further consideration of Septuagint issues.

____


On 1 Samuel 13:1, Will Kinney’s method (defense of), my views on textual stuff, etc. [2010]





1 Samuel 13:1


After discussing 1 Sam 13:1 at bible study a few days ago on, I discovered that the Chinese Union Version, AV, NRSV and NIV (the latter 2 just for reference, not study of the scriptures) all differ on this verse. CUV (as translated by me from Chinese): Saul ascended the throne at 40 years...




www.puritanboard.com




____



Problems with the modern text-critical approach and the ESV [2010]





Problems with the modern text-critical approach and the ESV


The ESV is a fine translation in many ways. I use it for reference at times. However I am not convinced that it uses the correct textual approach or presuppositions. As far as modern NT critical scholarship, (on which the ESV is based) I am not convinced that modern scholarship is working...




www.puritanboard.com





I really tried to stay out of this fray, being so busy, but entered it to defend the Bible I and others hold so dear – and ended up with 14 posts in it, starting here (post 74). Note, the links in #74 often fail due to PB website reformatting.

____


KJV vs. NKJV

(20 posts all told; first post in #7, but then from #65 on)

____


KJV / Byz / TR Resources thread Part 1

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-byz-tr-resources-renewed-parts-1-2.103810/
KJV / Byz / TR Resources Part 2

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-byz-tr-resources-renewed-parts-1-2.103810/#post-1257793
The above links contains many resources, online and hardcopy. I want to stress: online resources sometimes go defunct. Download as much as you are able while they exist. For example, Will Kinney's superb KJV Articles page has moved: Will Kinney's new website. These studies are not "expendable", but essential. Download the lot while you can!

____


Hebrew Vowel Points in Question thread






Hebrew Vowel Points in Question


Greetings: On a previous thread Mr. Taylor West indicated that there are legitimate reasons why the Hebrew Vowel Points should be considered non-inspired. His exact words were: The problem with such thinking is this, now that it is proven beyond doubt that the Hebrew vowel points did come...




www.puritanboard.com




(My posts are #22 and #24)

____


"Phantom Manuscripts"? thread






"Phantom Manuscripts"?


Someone here at PB (signed initials c.t. – would you identify yourself, please?) requested a response to an article by one of Dr. James White’s colleagues, Alan Kurschner, titled, “Dean Burgon and His Phantom Manuscripts” http://www.aomin.org/index.php?itemid=1938. It is a critique on the...




www.puritanboard.com





____


WCF and CT thread

Extended quote of Letis on Warfield and WCF : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-5#post-509179

and https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-6#post-510367

and: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-5#post-509179

Burgon on : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-6#post-509871


A summing up: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/wcf-1-8-and-ct.40915/page-10#post-513835

____


KJV-Only Versus Byzantine Superiority thread

Burgon on : https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/KJV-only-versus-byzantine-superiority.20221/page-4#post-270927

____


Textual Manuscripts thread

Lane vs. Steve on Alexandrian/W&H: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340616

& Asa – Amon: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340607 

(Further from James A. Borland on Asa and Amon: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/textual-manuscripts.27898/page-2#post-340609)

____


What is the authentic New Testament text? thread: (A partial list of contents in the OP)






What is the authentic New Testament text?


This is a continuation from the thread, “Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad?”, which got rather long, and so we are getting a fresh start. ---------------- Matt G. (in a post below) suggested I introduce by way of a brief synopsis the contents of this thread...




www.puritanboard.com





Quoting Letis’ essay responding to D.A. Carson (post #31): https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...c-new-testament-text.15134/page-2#post-199947

CONCERNING ERASMUS (Coats, Cloud, etc), post #27: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-196909

Letis / Borland on Asa and Amon (Matt 1:7, 10 ESV): https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-197418

Kirsopp Lake, “It is hard to resist the conclusion that the scribes usually destroyed their exemplars when they had copied the sacred books.”: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-198366

From Dr. Peter Van Kleeck's essay, "The Genius of Ambiguity", on the authenticity of the AV's rendering of Psalm 12:7 , https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/what-is-the-authentic-new-testament-text.15134/#post-196640

____


Do Many Scholars Prefer the Majority Text? thread

Byz priority: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/do-many-scholars-prefer-the-majority-text.24589/#post-302411 ff.

____


TTer gone CTer thread (many posts)

Warfield assertion countered by Lake: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/tter-gone-cter.16956/page-2#post-219226

____


History of the KJV and TR thread

Owen on variants (from Letis): https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/history-of-KJV-and-tr.19376/page-3#post-243016

____


A History Of The Authorized Version thread

Extended discussion of the Septuagint starting at post #40: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/a-history-of-the-authorized-version.31573/page-2#post-389900

____


Beelzebub or Beelzebul? thread (see post #9 ff.)

____


Byzantine readings of Paul thread

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/byzantine-readings-of-Paul.32992/
Pickering and Robinson on “no early Byz mss”: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/byzantine-readings-of-Paul.32992/#post-409938

____


Do textual variants give us confidence? thread

Some posts on the OT text: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/do-textual-variants-give-us-confidence.22188/page-2#post-278389

____


Verses omitted from the ESV thread

Extensive Nolan quote on 1 John 5:7: 





Verses ommited from the ESV


The following verses are omitted from the ESV Bible in their entirety but are found in the Textus Receptus Greek New Testament, the text which underlies the New Testament of Reformation-era translations: Matthew 17.21, 18.11, 23.14 Mark 7.16, 9.44, 9.46, 11.26, 15.28 Luke 17.36, 23.17 John...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Linguistic Superiority between Geneva and KJV? thread

Links to “Easter” discussions in KJV: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...ity-between-geneva-and-KJV.28275/#post-343707

____


2015 thread on Easter

Steve starting in post #9: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/easter-in-acts-12-4-av-is-it-justifiable.87452/#post-1083686
____


Pascha in thread (re “Easter”) thread

Steve’s input starting in post #10: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/pascha-in-acts-12-4.46832/#post-594643

____


Defending the Lord's Prayer 1 thread (Matt 6)






Defending the Lord's Prayer 1


Introduction to Defending the Lord’s Prayer in Matthew 6 A short while ago Pastor Ken Klein asked about teaching from the Westminster Shorter Catechism’s Question #107, which reads, “What doth the conclusion of the Lord's Prayer teach us?”, seeing as the “conclusion” is omitted in all the...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Defending the Lord's Prayer 2 thread (Luke 11)






Defending the Lord's Prayer 2


This thread (much shorter than the previous one) will look at Dr. White’s and Dean Burgon’s respective views of the Lord’s Prayer as exhibited in Luke 11:2-4. It was already commented on briefly by Martin Shue in his defense of the Prayer in Matthew 6 (see post #6 of...




www.puritanboard.com





____


On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence thread





On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence


On Gathering Intelligence and Evidence Preliminary to posting on issues pertaining to the CT vs. the TR/KJV/NJKV (including the 1 John 5:7 business), I wonder if I might offer some thoughts. A parable: There was a man in the mountains of Kentucky known as "œthe horse man," seeing he had...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad? thread (my first post #14)






Why do KJ Only types believe the Westcott and Hort manuscripts are bad?


Why do KJ Only adherents say the new translations "leave out" many words and subsequently the doctrines? Why is it said to be the TR is reliable and not Westcott and Hort? What is the beef with W&H? And, from a scholarly point of view, why are all translations now based on W&H? Is it...




www.puritanboard.com





____


pierced/like a lion...need Hebrew help thread






pierced/like a lion...need Hebrew help


The Masoretic text is Hebrew, so to say that it says 'pierced' is false. What you mean is 'there are those who read the Hebrew as 'pierced', despite evidence from the vocalization (not to mention that the 3-letter root, which all Hebrew words are based upon, does not mean pierced!) that it...




www.puritanboard.com





____


NASB / ESV Revisions?? thread

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/NASB-esv-revisions.14297/page-2#post-207878
____


THE ASCENDANCY OF THE CRITICAL TEXT thread (bare-knuckled poem)






THE ASCENDANCY OF THE CRITICAL TEXT


The ascendancy of the Critical Text is as the rising of the spirit of antichrist in those times it is given to be his hour and darkness comes in like a flood, and in power. Slowly, trust in God’s word increasingly dims as the trumpet now gives an uncertain sound: we no longer know for...




www.puritanboard.com





____


On Enoch in Jude thread






Jude a scriptural proof?


Chapter 23 has a footnote reference to Jude 6 - what is going on here?:worms:




www.puritanboard.com





____


Colossians 1:14 thread






Colossians 1:14


In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins: AV "through his blood," is it in or out of the Bible and which MSS is it found in? Comments from Dr. White: YouTube - A Kind Post Card from San Antonio




www.puritanboard.com





____


Did Lazarus write the Gospel of John? thread (starting at post #18)






Did Lazarus write the Gospel of John?


This is what someone from a local bookstore is claiming based on a book that comes to this conclusion. The Disciple Whom Jesus Loved - who was that beloved disciple? The whole book is on line Who was the disciple that Jesus loved? Trust the Bible evidence. Conclusion This Bible study presented...




www.puritanboard.com





____


The Occult in the late 19th, early 20th centuries






The Occult in the late 19th, early 20th centuries


Does anyone know why these things became big at this time? I believe Wicca was 'codified' and structuralized in the late 19th century and the 1920's and 30's were big on the occult (Crowley's heyday). What I want to know is why then? What was the impetus for its popularity at that time? (Or...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Inspired in Teachings Only? thread






Inspired in Teachings Only?


Hey: Is the Bible inspired in its Teachings/Meaning only? Or, are they the very Words of the living God? If the Greek and Hebrew texts are the very Words of the Living God, then how do you get around the fact that there are errors in them? If the Bible is inspired in its...




www.puritanboard.com





____


Biblical Preservation thread (RE: Tischendorf rescued [Codex Sinaiticus] from a waste basket)

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/biblical-preservation.17739/#post-223739 ff.

____


Mark 16:12 thread

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/mark-16-12.20445/#post-263480 (RSC was the more gracious brother, and I the less, in this exchange)

____


John 7:53-8:11 thread






John 7:53-8:11


I'm reading through Koestenberger's commentary for class and he has concluded that these verses should not be in the NT Canon due to internal and external evidence. What do you say?




www.puritanboard.com





____


King James Only Movement thread

In post #59 of the thread here is a link that was “dead” there: https://www.puritanboard.com/thread...-19th-early-20th-centuries.34386/#post-426469

See also post #61: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/king-james-only-movement.36217/page-3#post-452874

Posts #64 and #65 (not mine) are also important. Informative thread.

____


Verbal Plenary Preservation thread

Good discussion of Reformation texts 

Arians in power for 50 years in Greek empire: 





verbal plenary preservation


Should a reformed church take issue if one of its officers holds to verbal plenary preservation, and that the Textus Receptus is the providentially preserved Scripture for the Church? With the understanding that the individual is irenic and not divisive regarding this issue.




www.puritanboard.com





____


Titus 2:13, 2 Peter 1:1, and Granville Sharp thread

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/titus-2-13-2-Peter-1-1-and-granville-sharp.18634/
____


Farstad & Hodges Vs. Robinson & Pierpont thread






Farstad & Hodges Vs. Robinson & Pierpont


Which majority texts of these two groups are better? And why. And can somebody please explain the differences in the approach between these two groups? I always get lost when trying to understand the differences. I understand they are both in favor of a majority text, but the question is...




www.puritanboard.com





____


The merits of the A.V. thread

On Bruce Metzger: https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/the-merits-of-the-a-v.16705/#post-214595

____


AV Theology Compared to Modern Versions thread

Dr. Vance Smith (Unitarian) on the 1881 Revisers effect on doctrines of the NT (see post #45) https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/av-theology-compared-to-modern-versions.19437/

____


KJV Acts 22:28... this FREEDOM? thread

____


Only Perfect Translation? thread

I joined this discussion at post #45. https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/only-perfect-translation.70942/page-2#post-911881

Some topics herein discussed in “Problems with the modern text-critical approach and the ESV” thread above, starting at post #74 (‘cause the link to it in this thread is dead)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

